# Elektrostatische Aufladung und ihre Auswirkung auf Computerteile...



## Miezekatze (17. März 2010)

*Hi,

mich würde mal interessieren wie stark sich Elektrostatik auf Computerteile auswirkt...!!??

Verbaut hier wirklich jemand seine Hardware mit elektrostatischen Handschuhen oder dem lustigen Bändchen was ans Handgelenk kommt?!

Und was kann wirklich bei Computerteilen passieren, wenn man mal elektrostatisch aufgeladen ist und die Hardware anfasst?!


Nice Greetz
*


----------



## kress (17. März 2010)

Also ich erde mich vorher, wenn ich an Hardware rumfinger. Pack ich an die Heizung und gut ist. Bis jetzt ist mir nichts kaputt gegangen.

Wenn du denen nen Stromschlag gibst, kanns dazu kommen das Bauteile überlastet werden und kaputt gehen.


----------



## Crymes (17. März 2010)

Also, ich mach das ohne Utensilien, geh halt kurz in den Keller und betaste mehrere Kupferrohre.
Es kann soweit mit der Hardware gehen, dass ein Bauteil einen Schlag bekommt und kaputtgeht.
Man sollte halt nicht gerade seinen Wollpullover ausziehen, während man bastelt.


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

Mache alles ohne Hilfsmittel, ist bis jetz (*klopf auf holz*) auch noch nix passiert. Nur halt vor dem Basteln und wenn man zwischendurch mal woanders war, besonders wenn man über Teppiche läuft, an einem geerdeten Metallteil erden.

Ich spreche aber mal eine Warnung aus: Bitte bei Testaufbauten (welche auch unter Strom stehen!) *keine Antistatiktüten als Unterlage verwenden*! Die sind nämlich antistatisch weil sie Strom leiten! Da hat man sonst ne hübsche Ansammlung von Kurzschlüssen produziert und im schlimmsten Falle ist die HW futsch!


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2010)

Ob man privat wirklich solche Handschuhe usw. braucht, weiß ich nicht. Ich mach es auch so seit ich PCs selber zusammenbaue (ca. 10-12 Jahre), dass ich mich einfach vor dem "basteln" erde, und da man sich beim hobby-Basteln nicht großartig rumbewegt, ist eine Aufladung beim Basteln sehr selten. 

Größere Firmen machen das halt, weil die Angestellten jeweils 6-8 Stunden am Tag mit elektronischen Bauteilen zu haben und durch die Routine auch etliche Chips/Geräte pro Stunde in die Hände bekommen. Selbst wenn da nur alle 1000 Arbeitsstunden mal ein Teil kaputtgeht, ist es rein wirtschaftlich daher durch die große Stückzahl besser, die Schutzmaßnahmen zu treffen. Das ist billiger, als wenn man immer wieder mal einen ggf. sogar teuren Chip ersetzen muss, und vor allem wenn der Fehler erst beim Kunden auftritt und man dann allein an Verwaltung schon so viel Kosten hat, wie die Erdungs-Austattung kostet, hat sich die Aussattung schon gelohnt


----------



## Axi (17. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...Größere Firmen machen das halt, weil die Angestellten jeweils 6-8 Stunden am Tag mit elektronischen Bauteilen zu haben und durch die Routine auch etliche Chips/Geräte pro Stunde in die Hände bekommen. Selbst wenn da nur alle 1000 Arbeitsstunden mal ein Teil kaputtgeht, ist es rein wirtschaftlich daher durch die große Stückzahl besser, die Schutzmaßnahmen zu treffen. Das ist billiger, als wenn man immer wieder mal einen ggf. sogar teuren Chip ersetzen muss, und vor wenn der Fehler erst beim Kunden auftritt und man dann allein an Verwaltung schon so viel Kosten hat, wie die Erdungs-Austattung kostet, hat sich die Aussattung schon gelohnt




Es geht auch vorallem darum, das Schäden auftreten können, die evtl. nicht gleich bei Test oder ähnlichen auftreten.
Dies wäre fatal wenn z.B. ein Steuergerät im Auto ausfallen würde das für die Sicherheit verantwortlich ist.

Beim PC reicht denk ich auch wirklich einmal an einen PE zu langen und gut is  Diese Bauteile haben meines Wissen auch einen gewissen Elektrostatischen Schutz. Wie weit dieser wirkt weis ich aber leider nicht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. März 2010)

Hab damals meinen PI-60mhz und das dazugehörige mobo mit ner ordentlichen statischen entladung gekillt, sowohl mobo als auch cpu waren dannach hinnüber 
seitdem pack ich ca alle 5 min beim basteln an das heizungsrohr oder ähnliches, schon fastz nen tick


----------



## eVAC (17. März 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> Hab damals meinen PI-60mhz und das dazugehörige mobo mit ner ordentlichen statischen entladung gekillt, sowohl mobo als auch cpu waren dannach hinnüber
> seitdem pack ich ca alle 5 min beim basteln an das heizungsrohr oder ähnliches, schon fastz nen tick



hrhr me 2


----------



## Nixtreme (17. März 2010)

irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass bei einer solchen statischen Entladung Spannungen von bis zu 10.000 Volt entstehen...die sind halt nur nicht für uns menschen tötlich da nicht genügend Stromstärke (Ampere) dahintersteckt. Für Hardware die generell sehr empfindlich auf Spannung reagiert sind diese 10.000 Volt aber sehr wohl tötlich 

Ich erde mich immer kurz an meinem Gasofen, k.a. ob's was bringt...Gekillt hab ich zumindest bis jetzt nie was und hoffe dass es auch so bleibt


----------



## Axi (17. März 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass bei einer solchen statischen Entladung Spannungen von bis zu 10.000 Volt entstehen...die sind halt nur nicht für uns menschen tötlich da nicht genügend Stromstärke (Ampere) dahintersteckt. Für Hardware die generell sehr empfindlich auf Spannung reagiert sind diese 10.000 Volt aber sehr wohl tötlich ...



Stimmt. Gibt auch einen Vergleich: Die Elektrostatische entladung zu Bauteilen kann genauso verherrend sein wie ein Blitzschlag in einen Baum.

Und ja mit deiner Aussage hast du absolut recht. Da können locker ein paar tausend Volt enstehten (hab schon was von 30.000Volt gelesen). Aber es steckt absolut keine Leistung dahinter weil sogut wie kein Strom fließt.  U(Spannung)*I(Strom)=P(Leistung)

Edit: Zum Erden kann man eigentlich alles anfassen was irgendwie mit dem Potenzial Erde verbunden ist. Zur Not darf man auch an den Metalischen nuppelsen in der Steckdose hinlagen.


----------



## moe (17. März 2010)

also ich erde mich einfach immer an der heizung, bevor ich das innenleben von meinem pc anfasse.

ich hab aber auch schon nen ram-riegel mit nem kurzschluss gekillt, weil ich mich nicht geerdet hab.


----------



## Cop (18. März 2010)

also normalerweise können PC Teile gut was ab, und solange du an einem Tisch arbeitest der nicht geerdet ist, kann nichts passieren, wie auch!
Holztische sind da gut !

Aber ich bekomme immer dicker eier, wenn ich z.B bei eBay oder auch in Foren Marktplätzen Bilder sehe, das Grafikkarten einfach so auf dem Teppich liegen !


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> Aber ich bekomme immer dicker eier, wenn ich z.B bei eBay oder auch in Foren Marktplätzen Bilder sehe, das Grafikkarten einfach so auf dem Teppich liegen !


Kann ich zwar nachvollziehn, aber meine Eier werden dabei nicht unbedingt dick von


----------



## ATB (22. März 2010)

Es heist ja immer "Netzstecker ziehen!" Das ist aber nicht die beste Lösung. Man sollte auch während des Bastelns den Netzstecker nicht ziehen. (natürlich am Netzteil auf "o" schalten) So bleibt das PC-Gehäuse mit dem PE oder besser bekannt unter Schutzkontakt oder "Erde" verbunden. So mach ich das. Ich fasse vor und während dem Basteln immer wieder ans Case. Das ist zusammen mit dem Erdungsband die sicherste Methode. Theoretisch könnte man eine CPU jetzt an den Kontakten streicheln ohne sie zu beschädigen. Davon ist aber trotzdem dringend abzuraten.


----------



## alm0st (22. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Zur Not darf man auch an den Metalischen nuppelsen in der Steckdose hinlagen.



Mach ich immer so ^^ Bisher is mir noch nichts durch nen Kurzen flötten gegangen...


----------



## Genghis99 (22. März 2010)

Guckst du : Elektrostatische Entladung ? Wikipedia


----------



## domi-germany (22. März 2010)

Also mir is noch nie was passiert immer vorher heizung angefasst und fertig is


----------



## robbe (22. März 2010)

Ich hab mal meine geliebte 9800Pro gekillt, seitdem wird nur noch in Heizungsnähe gebastelt.


----------



## rabit (22. März 2010)

Jup steht auch fast auf jedem Elektronikteil das Dinger empfindlich gegen elektrostatische Entladungen empfindlich sind.
Also schön erden vorher.


----------



## Axi (22. März 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Mach ich immer so ^^ Bisher is mir noch nichts durch nen Kurzen flötten gegangen...



 Woher denn auch. Intressant wirds eher beim wo man nur mit was Spitzen rein kommt. Da kann man sich ordentlich rösten lassen


----------

